# Ladies pen



## steeler fan1 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi all;

I want to build a quality FP for a lady executive. I don't have a lot of experience with FB so I'm looking for some advice. I don't want any big heavy clunker but not a real thin femmy thing either. Not sure about the blank either, I'm leaning toward a very classy cast blank but might also go with a nice burl if I see a nice one.

Any and all suggestions would be helpful.

Thanks very much.

Carl


----------



## toddlajoie (Sep 4, 2010)

This is the most girly pen I have made to date, Peach Invisavue blank (I got it from Woodcraft, but others sell it as well...) on a Sterling Silver Navigator/Baron Fountain Pen, done as a closed end body.











This was my first closed end pen, and I had made a mistake with the depth of the blind hole I drilled, so the body is a good 1/2 in minimum shorter than "normal" so this particular pen is limited to the short cartridge ink, since the pumps or full size cartridges will not fit in the short body...


----------



## Dustygoose (Sep 5, 2010)

I have done some classic FP from Penn State and some Artisan from Csusa.  Both use 10mm bits and have smaller bodies than the jr series.  just my thoughts


----------



## steeler fan1 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. The Classic (PSI), in the catalog doesn't offer a FP. 

Anyone have opinions on the Majestic JR(PSI), or the JR Gent II, JR Statesman II from CSUSA. 

Any other vendors I should look at?

Thanks again.

Carl


----------



## ThomJ (Sep 5, 2010)

I go with the PSI classic or Navigator


----------



## steeler fan1 (Sep 5, 2010)

ThomJ said:


> I go with the PSI classic or Navigator


 

I can't find a PSI Classic FP.  Who sells the Navigator?

Thanks
Carl


----------



## ThomJ (Sep 5, 2010)

Navigator=Woodcraft
Pen state classic= PKEL2R1, or look at thier Capri=PKCAPRIRP


----------



## ThomJ (Sep 5, 2010)

Oops I gave you the roller ball stock numbers.........FPs are PKEL2F1 & PKCAPRI


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 5, 2010)

The Majestic Jr or Jr Gent/Statesman are a much better pen then the classics from PSI . Platings are much better and so is overall quality . The Classic series is just a cheap kit IMHO , metal threads that don't stay closed or you have to use the little O rings that break and look ugly . The Navigator/Baron is a good starter kit with the Barons coming in better platings .The Jr's are a mid sized kit that might be a little too big for some women but I think most would like it and it definitely the best of the quality kits


----------



## steeler fan1 (Sep 5, 2010)

ThomJ said:


> Oops I gave you the roller ball stock numbers.........FPs are PKEL2F1 & PKCAPRI


 
Hey Thom,

Realized what my confusion was. I was looking in a catalog I just got from PSI and it doesn't list all the styles. Looked it up on their web site and found the kits you mentioned. Sorry to be so dense, thanks for the help.

Carl


----------



## steeler fan1 (Sep 5, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> The Majestic Jr or Jr Gent/Statesman are a much better pen then the classics from PSI . Platings are much better and so is overall quality . The Classic series is just a cheap kit IMHO , metal threads that don't stay closed or you have to use the little O rings that break and look ugly . The Navigator/Baron is a good starter kit with the Barons coming in better platings .The Jr's are a mid sized kit that might be a little too big for some women but I think most would like it and it definitely the best of the quality kits


 

Thanks Butch, you were very helpful. Right now I'm leaning toward the Majestic Jr.

Carl


----------



## Mickey (Sep 9, 2010)

Here's a Cambridge in sterling silver I just finished that leans towards the feminine side.


----------



## turbowagon (Sep 9, 2010)

Here's a feminine FP I made for my wife:






And I bought some "Purple Mojo" ink cartridges for it, too.  It's a Jr. Retro in rhodium and purple acrylic blank.


----------



## evanslmtd (Sep 16, 2010)

*Mickey & Turbo*
Good job, beautiful Pens guys!


----------



## steeler fan1 (Sep 18, 2010)

Mikey and Turbo,

Thanks for the photos. Gives me some real insites. I'm not very good at visualization so pictures are great. A picture is worth a thousand words is very appropriate here. Thanks.

Carl


----------



## Drstrangefart (Sep 18, 2010)

I made this one out of a Slimline with Purple Heart for the wife. Dad tried to speed up the color change in the microwave, hence the dark brown to purple transition. As an added note, I'm aware it's not a fountain pen, just showing where I went when I didn't want to do something super femmy but still needed to cater to the wife's tastes. It can be done.


----------



## Skye (Sep 21, 2010)

Anything made out of this kit. Any man using one of these, I don't care if it's your wife's and you needed it for just a second, deserves to be shunned.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lol Skye!





Skye said:


> Anything made out of this kit. Any man using one of these, I don't care if it's your wife's and you needed it for just a second, deserves to be shunned.


----------



## MikeyTn (Sep 29, 2010)

Skye said:


> Anything made out of this kit. Any man using one of these, I don't care if it's your wife's and you needed it for just a second, deserves to be shunned.



Is that kinda like holding your wife's purse while she is in the changing room?


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 29, 2010)

Do I sense some male insecurity in this thread? I have no problem holding my wife's purse. Or writing with a feminine pen. :tongue:

Seriously, the Jrs are a bit heavier than the Navigator. A large but lightweight FP would be the El Grande. My daily driver FP is a silver Navigator.


----------

